

Show HN: Find the best area to stay in any city - FajitaNachos
http://www.staybl.com

======
drdoooom
neat idea. i'm going to chicago in a few weeks and took the recommendation
from your app.

the interface is clean and easy to use, the idea itself i also quite clever,
however, i don't know if it will be survive/used on its own. it seems as if
it's an accessory service, something that compliments a primary service. maybe
if i book a trip to visit a city, using another service, say a travel service,
this would automatically serve me your app's recommendation.

either way, good luck, seems like a cool idea.

~~~
FajitaNachos
Awesome. Glad you liked it. I used to live north of Chicago and actually put
that one in myself. I agree that it's kind of hard as a stand alone service. I
haven't even decided which direction to go with it. Initially, I was looking
at giving people the option of booking directly on the site and providing much
more detail about each area. It may still go that way, but it's off and on the
back burner these days.

------
FajitaNachos
OP here. This is an off an on weekend project. People can suggest the best
place to stay in any city. I've posted it once before, but was hoping for a
bit more of response this time around. Looking for any feedback, advice, and
improvements.

